# Ogio Syncro Cart Bag



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2013)

Having recently opted for a new push trolley I though I may as well go all out and feat myself to a cart bag to go with so the h2no can be rested. Knowing Ogio from my power sport days as they were big in that market I thought I'd opt for something out of the ordinary..... So the review.

First impressions:

Like everything I've seen in their other products the Ogio bag looks almost over engineered but has lots of nifty features which create confidence in the product, the Syncro although not marketed as an all weather bag has the treated nylon similar to the h2no although maybe not as rubberised, comes complete with the all weather style zip that you would find on bags such as the stay dry and h2no.

 Features include 10 storage pockets (8 zippered), constructed of:
* internal isolation chamber wet/dry pocket
* fleece lined wallet and cell phone pocket
* weather resistant fleece lined valuable pocket
* easy access magnetic score card pocket
* zipperless ball pocket
* 2 x full size pockets for clothing
* 2 x medium pockets for additional items
* 1 x smallish pocket ideal for gloves

Other features include 14 way diamond cart top devider system (which is find taking a fatso 3.0 grip) ,  Hoode rain systems which is best explained a a Venus fly trap style rain cover for quick access without needing to mess around with zips, with sharpie sleeve, divot sleeve, Velcro glove holder and integrated left grip flap, 

The lifting side of things is taken care of by the conventional centre handle found on cart bags, the lift grip system which I believe is unique to Ogio and what is a nice touch is even thought this is a cart bag, it's supplied with a removable shoulder strap should you need to lug it anywhere on your shoulder.

Overall I'd rate the bag 9/10, the only things I'm unsure of is the zipperless ball pocket. This may let water in during heavy rain but only time will tell, and the other being a divot pocket.... this seems totally pointless.

So if your in the market for a new cart bag and fancy something different, it's we worth a peak and at the price point of Â£129 is very competitive compared with some of the main players in the cart market where an equal spec could be in the region of Â£175+


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2013)

Good review mate,nice bag :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good review mate,nice bag :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers PS, played today and got to report the bag sat nice and snug on the z3, no bag tangle what so ever and the oversize putter tube had no issues with the fatso grip :thup:


----------

